# No more IELTS , TOEFL iBT and others accepted :D



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

I thought i had to share this dunno though if anyone did before me 

:lock1:
stupid IELTS was so unfair.

Changes to English language testing | ANZSCOsearch

Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Not so easy! See these comments from a few other threads which already discussed this - 

kyoizanag : But when I see TOEFL's proficient writing is at 27 and superior writing is at 30 (full score), I can foresee plenty future candidates would have to repeat it as many times as current candidates did with IELTS.

jre05: This would only make the stuff tougher, IELTS is easier than TOEFL where Toefl has many thousand complex vocabularies etc and so Pearson. I think, they are making the process stricter to handle such large applicants and filter.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I have taken TOEFL twice. I can tell you that scoring 28-30 in reading and listening sections is a relatively easy task. That is if your English is half-decent and you take a couple of weeks to learn the test format.

Speaking section, on the other hand, is much harder than the first two parts. Firstly, there is very little time to prepare and the topics are sometimes so random that they may hit you with a surprise. Secondly and most importantly, however, TOEFL speaking can be difficult because you need to talk into microphone in a classroom full of people who are all talking simultaneously. That means there will be A LOT of nbise and distraction. Still, 26 in speaking is very much doable.

However, I absoluteoly do not understand the 30 point requirement for the writing section. It is almost as if it is put there to nullify your chances of qualifying for 20 points. Writing (along with speaking) is so darn subjective that it is hard to expect people to earn the very maximum points. It has more to do with luck than your actual English skills. I bet even most native speakers wouldn't pass the writing section with 30 points. It is absolutely not in correlation with R-L-S scores required for 'Superior English'.

When I heard the news about TOEFL iBT being accepted as an alternative in skilled migration scheme, my heart started bumping in joy. Now I am almost definite that I will try to sit IELTS for the first time. Although achiving 8.0 in writing is very difficult, I see it more doable than TOEFL's 30. Perhaps I should consider Pearson and Cambridge tests?


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I have not taken TOEFL yet, and not sure about its format but I have taken IELTS and I know that getting 8 in all 4 bands is achievable (though I got 7  ), but you need to practice a lot and try to improve specially the writing part , I have seen many people who repeat the test just to try their luck without improving their skills which is totally wrong. I took British Council but what I have heard, IDP is some what relax in marking exam for speaking and writing.


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

I had given TOEFL 12 years back (I know thts a long time) and had received a 27 in Listening, 25 in Reading but 30 in Writing. So I guess 30 in Writing is doable.

Even I need to get an 8 in each band in IELTS to get 20 points to be eligible for migration. I am pretty concerned, as so far in my practice test, I am coming near the 7/7.5 areas.





ozengineer said:


> I have taken TOEFL twice. I can tell you that scoring 28-30 in reading and listening sections is a relatively easy task. That is if your English is half-decent and you take a couple of weeks to learn the test format.
> 
> Speaking section, on the other hand, is much harder than the first two parts. Firstly, there is very little time to prepare and the topics are sometimes so random that they may hit you with a surprise. Secondly and most importantly, however, TOEFL speaking can be difficult because you need to talk into microphone in a classroom full of people who are all talking simultaneously. That means there will be A LOT of nbise and distraction. Still, 26 in speaking is very much doable.
> 
> ...


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

gauravoz said:


> I had given TOEFL 12 years back (I know thts a long time) and had received a 27 in Listening, 25 in Reading but 30 in Writing. So I guess 30 in Writing is doable.
> 
> Even I need to get an 8 in each band in IELTS to get 20 points to be eligible for migration. I am pretty concerned, as so far in my practice test, I am coming near the 7/7.5 areas.


TOEFL iBT was first introduced in 2005 and how on earth you could get your scores like this. I had taken TOEFL iBT twice a couple of years ago and from my experience I can tell that it is much harder than IELTS.


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

Hi..

I had given the standard TOEFL exam before TOEFL iBT was introduced. As I said, it was a long time ago. However, the fact that I lost marks in Reading and Listening, but got full marks in Writing shows that it is doable. I am preparing for IELTS (I mandatorily require an 8 unfortunately), and I am finding it any day more difficult than TOEFL. The 'Yes'/'No'/'Not Given questions in Reading are a killer!!



McJim said:


> TOEFL iBT was first introduced in 2005 and how on earth you could get your scores like this. I had taken TOEFL iBT twice a couple of years ago and from my experience I can tell that it is much harder than IELTS.


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

McJim said:


> TOEFL iBT was first introduced in 2005 and how on earth you could get your scores like this. I had taken TOEFL iBT twice a couple of years ago and from my experience I can tell that it is much harder than IELTS.


On a secondary note, I also see you have scored excellently in IELTS. I would love to get some tips from you.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I have taken TOEFL twice. I can tell you that scoring 28-30 in reading and listening sections is a relatively easy task. That is if your English is half-decent and you take a couple of weeks to learn the test format.
> 
> Speaking section, on the other hand, is much harder than the first two parts. Firstly, there is very little time to prepare and the topics are sometimes so random that they may hit you with a surprise. Secondly and most importantly, however, TOEFL speaking can be difficult because you need to talk into microphone in a classroom full of people who are all talking simultaneously. That means there will be A LOT of nbise and distraction. Still, 26 in speaking is very much doable.
> 
> ...


Well thats such a disspaointment...
If i got 7.5 IELTS and repeating the test again because i did a silly mistake in writing and got 6.5 (my skill is better than that and i`m sure if i did IELTS again i`ll get 7+ in all) Is the Toefl Requirments equivalent to 7 band in all sections are easier to get more than IELTS? my problem here is IELTS inconsitent and obsolete assement of your skills that might with bad luck give me 6.5 and 8.5 together in differnet sections :S

Simply, is Toefl requirmenets equivalent to 7 in IELTS easier?

and where did you get equivalent marks required?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Sry i found the equivalent table in immi.gov Faq

So

Proficient (for points tested Skilled visas)	
Listening	7.0	24	65	B
Reading	7.0	24	65	B
Writing	7.0	27	65	B
Speaking	7.0	23	65	B

Superior (for points tested Skilled visas)
Listening	8.0	28	79	A
Reading	8.0	29	79	A
Writing	8.0	30	79	A
Speaking	8.0	26	79	A

The Proficient requirements for Toefl are easy for me as a 7.5 band?


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

spiritstallion said:


> Well thats such a disspaointment...
> If i got 7.5 IELTS and repeating the test again because i did a silly mistake in writing and got 6.5 (my skill is better than that and i`m sure if i did IELTS again i`ll get 7+ in all) Is the Toefl Requirments equivalent to 7 band in all sections are easier to get more than IELTS? my problem here is IELTS inconsitent and obsolete assement of your skills that might with bad luck give me 6.5 and 8.5 together in differnet sections :S
> 
> Simply, is Toefl requirmenets equivalent to 7 in IELTS easier?
> ...


Hi,

The data is there in the below link in the benchmarks question

Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

I think since we are comparing TOEFL IBT to IELTS general .. IELTS would be easier.
plus 98 score is quite high and I'm not sure if 27 in writing is that easy!!


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

toefl vs ielts it all depends on which english u prefer ( american vs british ) i prefer american but that writing part is scaring the hell out of me. 

well from what i understood after reading up on toefl ibt exams is that the writing part has 2 parts/sections - integrated and independent - i think (correct me if i'm wrong) we need to get average 30 from both these sections. comments are welcome .


----------

